# Swimming rats? I think not!



## Lucara (May 5, 2008)

So, I've seen a few videos of peoples pet rats swimming around, bobbing for peas, and just having a good ol' time. SO, I thought it would be good exercise for my boys to swim around for a little bit since Alex is just one giant marshmellow with eyeballs. Apparently, swimming is for the lower class of rats because boy my rats did NOT like it! They wanted nothing more than to get their butts outa there! I tried giving them peas and they just ignored them, I tried patting on the water just out of their reach so they would swim to me with no luck.
Aiden decided that he would try to jump to my hand and well...the poor guy landed head first into the water and startled the heck out of him. I kept the water a nice warm temp so it wouldnt freeze their little bums but I guess its just not for them. 
Aiden was so pi**ed he wouldn't hold still for the camera so heres some pics of Alex grooming himself.


































Just wait until your sleeping...I'm gana keeel you!!


----------



## AceYourFace (Jan 4, 2008)

uhhh dont people normally just put a little bit of water in a dish with some peas? I think the reason they didnt go for it is because you had the rats covered in water too?....... I dunno.


----------



## Forensic (Apr 12, 2007)

Usually I just give my boys a dish with peas and water. I've heard of people whose rats enjoy swimming, but they have to make that choice (ie... you can't just dump them in the water, you have to let them walk in of their own accord.)


----------



## Lucara (May 5, 2008)

They were on a platform with water around them in a tub. They go bobbing for peas in a waterdish but I've also seem them dive to the bottom of a 30gal tall tank for peas too (not mine, it was a video). They would dive down, pick up the peas, and jump back up on the platform to eat them.


----------



## Lucara (May 5, 2008)

I have a feeling that some of you are getting a bit offended =/. If its any consulation, they were only in there for about 5 min. I could tell they werent enjoying it so I took them out, dried them off and put them in their carrier with a heatblanket around it (on low) for them to finish drying off in some warmth. 
Its just one of those learning experiences. I'll keep it to a waterdish with peas since they actually enjoy that.


----------



## AceYourFace (Jan 4, 2008)

haha no no no, no ones offended we are just saying because every rat is different if you see someones rat swimming bobbing for peas doesn't mean yours will. Not all rats like the water. I was just saying that the reason your rats may not have responded to going after the peas is because they don't like being in water. It's the same thing with baths some rats don't mind it like mine are fine in water but I have heard of other's rats screaming bloody murder before even hitting the water hahha but like you said good learning experience. Who knows maybe in time they wont mind swimming. But for now I agree to stick with the pea dish. good luck! ;-)


[edit]


Lucara said:


> They were on a platform with water around them in a tub. They go bobbing for peas in a waterdish but I've also seem them dive to the bottom of a 30gal tall tank for peas too (not mine, it was a video). They would dive down, pick up the peas, and jump back up on the platform to eat them.


This also sounds like something they had been trained to do over time. They probably didnt dive down the first time they were presented with the tank. Oh and by the way your rats are super cute! I love fuzzy little faces! ahhhg!


----------



## Lucara (May 5, 2008)

Yeah, I think i'll keep it to just a little cup with peas in it =P I have to admit though, even after just being in water with no soap, they are 10x's softer and smell a bit better too. I think aiden pees on alex from time to time when hes sleeping .


----------



## Katie_Griffin (Jul 2, 2008)

he is one of the most cute rats ive seen in a long time.

My rats are the same when I put them in the bath with me but I got a pool 2 weeks ago and they love it.


----------



## Lucara (May 5, 2008)

I figured the amount of chlorine in a pool would hurt them. Theres no side effect to it?


----------



## Katie_Griffin (Jul 2, 2008)

no it has no chlorine in it just tap water.


----------

